# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Θλίψη, αλκοόλ και άλλες ιστορίες

## xrysopsaro

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. :)
Είμαι μια γυναίκα που έχει περάσει τα σαράντα. 
Η ιστορία της ζωής μου.. δύσκολη και θλιμμένη στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της.
Γιατί γράφω σε αυτό το Forum σήμερα. Δεν ξέρω. Ίσως απλά θέλω να μιλήσω, για πρώτη φορά ανοιχτά για θέματα που με βασανίζουν κάθε μέρα και σχεδόν κάθε ώρα εδώ και χρόνια. Ίσως καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν έχω πια πολλά περιθώρια και θέλω να ζήσω επιτέλους σαν άνθρωπος και περιμένω πως μια εξομολόγηση-παραδοχή μπορεί να με ανακουφίσει. Η ίσως και να απαλλαγώ από τις τύψεις και τις ενοχές που με τρώνε ζωντανή κυριολεκτικά.
Ένα πράγμα που ξέρω σίγουρα για μένα, είναι ότι είμαι εγωκεντρική, αγχωτική, νευρική, ενοχική, αυτοκαταστροφική και έχω χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, (κρατάει από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια) και αυτές οι έννοιες περιλαμβάνουν πολλά παρακλάδια και παίρνουν διάφορες μορφές και σε πολλά επίπεδα της ζωής μου. Τον περισσότερο καιρό, νιώθω εγκλωβισμένη και ανήμπορη. Φιμωμένη και χαμένη σε κάποια άλλη διάσταση. Στα στενά όρια του Εγώ, τρομοκρατημένη, θλιμμένη και ολομόναχη. Ολομόναχη σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές έχω υποβάλει τον εαυτό μου σε εμπειρίες που με οδήγησαν στον πάτο και μάλιστα για χρόνια. Τα πιο δημιουργικά και νεανικά χρόνια της ζωής μου.
Αυτοτιμωρία; Ίσως. Το γιατί, παραμένει άγνωστο σαν ολότητα, υποδεικνύει προσωπικά σε μένα όμως πολλούς παράγοντες και κυρίως οικογενειακούς. 
Με την πάροδο του χρόνου κατάφερα να αυξήσω την εκτίμηση στον εαυτό μου βέβαια. Όχι να καλύψω τα μεγάλα κενά μου, αλλά να μπορώ να διαχειρίζομαι «αξιοπρεπώς» την καθημερινότητα μου και ότι αυτή περιλαμβάνει.
Η μοναξιά, έχει γίνει περισσότερο φίλη τώρα πια, αν και δυστυχώς η θλίψη μεγαλώνει μέρα με τη μέρα. Υποθέτω ότι αυτές οι δύο με τρομάζουν πολύ λιγότερο από τους ανθρώπους τελικά. Ζω απομονωμένη. Ακόμα και όταν βρίσκομαι με κάποια παρέα, (πράγμα σπάνιο), νιώθω μόνη τις περισσότερες φορές. Νιώθω ότι παίζω κάποιου είδους θέατρο. Χαμογελώ χωρίς να αισθάνομαι την διάθεση να το κάνω και φλυαρώ σχεδόν ακατάπαυστα προσπαθώντας έτσι να αποφύγω τις μαύρες τρύπες μου. Απλά δεν μου αρέσει να πληγώνω τους γύρω μου, ενώ είναι βέβαιο ότι προσπαθώ και να «ταιριάξω» κάπως, κάτι, κάπου. Το αλκοόλ..
Το αλκοόλ, η θλίψη και η βαρεμάρα.
Τίποτα σχεδόν από αυτά που ζω, τις μικροχαρές όπως λένε της καθημερινότητας, δεν το ευχαριστιέμαι. Δεν βρίσκω φθηνά χόμπι που να με ικανοποιούν και καθώς η οικονομική μου κατάσταση κάθε άλλο παρά καλή είναι, οι επιλογές μου είναι πολύ περιορισμένες. Στις σπάνιες επαφές μου βαριέμαι εύκολα και οι καλά κριμένες προθέσεις των ανθρώπων με αηδιάζουν συνήθως η με τρομάζουν, ενώ στην καλύτερη περίπτωση υπάρχει μόνο ο έρωτας, γιατί η φιλία και μάλιστα οι καινούριες φιλίες σε αυτή την ηλικία, πραγματικά δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο πράγμα. Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι στα μάτια μου φυσικά, μοιάζουν να θέλουν παρηγοριά, παρέα και αυτοεπιβεβαίωση, παρά αγάπη. Φιλική η συντροφική. Μια σχέση ζωής ουσιαστική και βαθιά. Η αγάπη είναι μια ουτοπία. 
Ο έρωτας σαν συναίσθημα. Τρομερά σπάνιο για μένα κι όσες ελάχιστες φορές το βίωσα κατέληξα να απογοητευθώ οικτρά. 
Πίνω.. μόνη τα βράδια. Όχι κάθε βράδυ, αν και ειδικά στην αρχή της περιόδου που προσπαθούσα να ξεχάσω ένα δεσμό (που μου έκανε πολύ περισσότερο κακό παρά καλό), ένα δεσμό αρκετών χρόνων, ήμουν κάθε μέρα χαμένη στο σύμπαν. Πολύ κλάμα, πολύ αυτοκριτική, πολλές κατηγόριες, μίσος, θλίψη, πολλές φοβίες, πολύ αλκοόλ και η προδοσία να με λιώνει σαν σκουλήκι κάτω από μια τεράστια μπότα.. Έχει περάσει ένας χρόνος σχεδόν από τότε και τώρα πια, μπορώ να πω και να παραδεχθώ ότι αυτή η σχέση με ρήμαξε κυριολεκτικά. 
Είμαι σε μια φάση της ζωής μου που καταλαβαίνω ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εκεί έξω οι οποίοι είναι και καλοί και ενδιαφέροντες και έχουν και ουσία και καλές προθέσεις. 
Η θλίψη όμως, η αυτοαπαξίωση, η μοναξιά, τα συσσωρευμένα λάθη του παρελθόντος και ο φόβος ότι θα πάθω τα ίδια αν εμπιστευθώ ξανά με κρατούν αιχμάλωτη. 
Δεν έχω πλέον εμπιστοσύνη ούτε στις ίδιες τις επιλογές μου.
Είναι αλήθεια ότι αυτό που είμαστε καθρεφτίζεται στις σχέσεις μας άραγε; Πολύ πιθανό. Υπό αυτή την έννοια όμως ότι βρίσκεται γύρω μου, ότι μαγνητίζω, επιλέγω η αισθάνομαι οικείο, δυστυχώς κουβαλά μια παρόμοια φρίκη (πράγμα που έχει αποδειχθεί πολλάκις). Και το λέω αυτό γιατί το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της ζωής μου το έζησα μέσα σε φρίκη, η σε φρίκες. 
Το καλό κομμάτι ήταν λίγο και κράτησε ακόμα πιο λίγο. 
Το αλκοόλ.. με χαλαρώνει και με κάνει να χαμογελώ και να αγαπώ όλο τον κόσμο. 
Έστω κι από το σαλόνι του σπιτιού μου και πάνω στον μουλιασμένο από το κλάμα δύσμοιρο και γέρικο καναπέ.. Με ηρεμεί και μου δίνει την ψευδαίσθηση της χαράς και της αυτοπεποίθησης για λίγο. Όχι δεν μου αρέσει ο εαυτός μου σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Όχι δεν αγαπώ το αλκοόλ, αλλά ούτε και τον εαυτό μου. Το μόνο που με κρατάει ακόμα είναι ότι αγαπώ τη ζωή και κουβαλάω μια εντελώς τρελή πίστη. Αγαπώ τη φύση, τον ουρανό, τα πουλιά και τα δέντρα. Η σκέψη της είναι παρήγορη σαν μεγάλη αγκαλιά. Αγαπώ τη θάλασσα και όλα τα πλάσματα αυτού του πλανήτη και πιστεύω χωρίς να έχω ιδέα γιατί, ότι αν γίνονται θαύματα, μόνο στον κόσμο ετούτο είναι δυνατά, αλλά και χρήσιμα και απαραίτητα. 
Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια με έχουν κυριολεκτικά ποτίσει με μια λύπη που με ακολουθεί σαν σκιά. Μια σκιά που μεγαλώνει κάθε μέρα και ένα κέλυφος που με κρατάει μόνιμα σε απόσταση «ασφαλείας» από ότι ζωντανό, πηγαίο και χαρούμενο. Δεν έχω τίποτα πια. 
Μόνο την τρελή μου πίστη.

----------


## howtodream8

.......Καλησπερα χρυσοψαρο, και καλο μας σαββατοκυριακο. Το κειμενο σου, ειναι σαν να αιμορραγει απο πονο. Τουλαχιστον ετσι το εξελαβα εγω, ισως επειδη ειμαι αρκετα μοναχικη φυση επισης. Και σαφως αυτοκαταστροφικη. Θεωρω οτι η αυτοκαταστροφη δεν ειναι καθολου τυχαια. Και η ταπεινη μου αποψη ειναι οτι πολυ δυσκολα αν οχι ποτε, μπορεις να την αποβαλεις. Ειναι, σαν να λεμε οτι γεννηθηκες με πρασινα ματια. Δεν αλλαζει. Εκανες πολυ καλα που εγραψες εδω. Υπαρχουν τοσα ατομα που καθημερινα γραφουν, γιατι πολλοι απο εμας δεν εχουμε αλλη διεξοδο. Λυπαμαι που καταφευγεις στο αλκοολ. Ειναι ενας πολυ υπουλος εχθρος. Αλλα τα ξερεις σαφως.

----------


## Θεοφανία

...καλώς ήρθες χρυσόψαρο :)
Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
Επι του πρακταίου τι είναι όλα αυτά που σε έχουν οδηγήσει στην απελπισία και τη θλίψη?
Είχες κάποια σχέση στην οποία είχες επενδύσει κάνοντας όνειρα για κοινό μέλλον και αυτό κατέρευσε? Έχασες τη δουλειά σου?
Συνέβη κάτι δυσσάρεστο στην οικογένεια?

----------


## masterridley

Τι θέλεις απ'τη ζωή σου; Ή μάλλον τι θα θα την έκανε καλύτερη, έστω υποφερτή;

Νομίζω το χειρότερο πράγμα που συμβαίνει στην εποχή μας είναι η αδυναμία των
ανθρώπων να δείξουν αδυναμία τελικά... ίσως και οι φίλοι που λες να νιώθουν
το ίδιο μόνοι και όχι τα χαμηλά αισθήματα που εσύ τους καταλογίζεις...

παρεμπιπτόντως, όταν ήσουν στη σχέση ήσουν οκ ή είχες τα ίδια προβλήματα;

----------


## xrysopsaro

Σε ευχαριστώ howtodream8. Καλό σαββατοκύριακο φίλε μου και συνοδοιπόρε της αυτοκαταστροφής! :)... 
Ναι σαφώς και ξέρω τι είναι και τι κάνει το αλκοόλ. Αυτό που σκέπτομαι είναι ότι θέλω να το αντικαταστήσω με κάτι άλλο, αλλά, σε καμία περίπτωση ώς.. εξάρτηση.
Η απόκτηση της προσωπικής ελευθερίας είναι για μένα το ζητούμενο. Αμήν. 
Εύχομαι η αυτοκαταστροφή να έχει και άλλο πρόσωπο. Θετικό και τρομερά δυναμικό και να το αντικρύσουμε σύντομα :cool:

----------


## xrysopsaro

Καλησπέρα Θεοφανία και σε ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα.
Η απάντηση είναι... όλα αυτά και μερικά ακόμα.

----------


## xrysopsaro

Καλησπέρα masterridley, σε ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα.
Συμφωνώ πως υπάρχει αδυναμία να δείξουμε αδυναμία στην εποχή που ζούμε. Απόλυτα. Παρόλα αυτά πρέπει να πω πως δεν έχουμε μάθει και πολλά άλλα πράγματα. Όπως να αγαπάμε και να συμβιώνουμε. Η σχέση μου.. ήταν αποδεδειγμένα με ψυχοπαθή. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι εγώ τα έκανα όλα όπως έπρεπε φυσικά. Θα ήθελα να μπορέσω να ζήσω κοντά στη φύση και να έχω γύρω μου καλούς και ήμερους ανθρώπους υποθέτω για αρχή.

----------


## xrysopsaro

Δεν ξέρω πια πως να πάρω χαρά όμως. Ξεκινώ πράγματα και τα αφήνω στη μέση. Πώς γίνεται να ζείς χωρίς ενθουσιασμό; Μετά και τα τελευταία γεγονότα που έζησα μέσω αυτής της σχέσης.. σίγουρα είμαι υπερβολικά αρνητική απέναντι στους ανθρώπους. Ήμουν που ήμουν δύσκολη στο πλησίασμα, έγινα εντελώς απρόσιτη. Έχω βιώσει ακραία γεγονότα είναι η αλήθεια και σε τρυφερές ηλικίες. Ίσως γι αυτό μου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να αφήσω τους άλλους να με δούν και να με πλησιάσουν. Μα όταν προσπαθήσουν και το νιώσω, κάνω χώρο. Κάνω χώρο και μετά μαζεύω συντρίμια. Είμαι άνθρωπος που σπάνια μεν, αφοσιώνομαι δε. Όταν αγαπώ δεν.. μου περνάει και δεν κακομεταχειρίζομαι αυτόν που αγαπώ. Όχι όταν ερωτευτώ. Όταν αγαπάω. Δεν καταλαβαίνω και ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβω την ευκολία ορισμένων ανθρώπων να λένε σ αγαπώ, όταν εννοούν σε χρειάζομαι. Άνθρωποι μεγάλοι, μορφωμένοι, με πείρα και εμπειρίες φυσικά.

----------


## howtodream8

> Δεν ξέρω πια πως να πάρω χαρά όμως. Ξεκινώ πράγματα και τα αφήνω στη μέση. Πώς γίνεται να ζείς χωρίς ενθουσιασμό; Μετά και τα τελευταία γεγονότα που έζησα μέσω αυτής της σχέσης.. σίγουρα είμαι υπερβολικά αρνητική απέναντι στους ανθρώπους. Ήμουν που ήμουν δύσκολη στο πλησίασμα, έγινα εντελώς απρόσιτη. Έχω βιώσει ακραία γεγονότα είναι η αλήθεια και σε τρυφερές ηλικίες. Ίσως γι αυτό μου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να αφήσω τους άλλους να με δούν και να με πλησιάσουν. Μα όταν προσπαθήσουν και το νιώσω, κάνω χώρο. Κάνω χώρο και μετά μαζεύω συντρίμια. Είμαι άνθρωπος που σπάνια μεν, αφοσιώνομαι δε. Όταν αγαπώ δεν.. μου περνάει και δεν κακομεταχειρίζομαι αυτόν που αγαπώ. Όχι όταν ερωτευτώ. Όταν αγαπάω. Δεν καταλαβαίνω και ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβω την ευκολία ορισμένων ανθρώπων να λένε σ αγαπώ, όταν εννοούν σε χρειάζομαι. Άνθρωποι μεγάλοι, μορφωμένοι, με πείρα και εμπειρίες φυσικά.


Η ιστορια των σχεσεων παραμενει η ιδια, στον αιωνα τον απαντο! Σεξ, πολυωρες συζητησεις, κλαματα, χωρισμοι, τηλεφωνα, φωνες, σεξ ξανα, και παει λεγοντας...

----------


## xrysopsaro

Ναι κάπως έτσι τελειώνουν αρκετές σχέσεις υποθέτω...
Αυτό που μένει και αυτό που έχει τελικά την μεγαλύτερη σημασία για μένα είναι η αγάπη. Αν έχει υπάρξει έστω και για λίγο δεν χάνεται ποτέ. Είναι το μόνο δώρο που μπορεί να σου δώσει μια σχέση που τελείωσε και που την κάνει να άξιζε τον κόπο, ενώ ταυτόχρονα σου δίνει αυτοπεποίθηση και τη δύναμη να πιστεύεις και να περιμένεις για μια αγάπη που θα κρατήσει στη ζωή σου.

----------


## howtodream8

> Ναι κάπως έτσι τελειώνουν αρκετές σχέσεις υποθέτω...
> Αυτό που μένει και αυτό που έχει τελικά την μεγαλύτερη σημασία για μένα είναι η αγάπη. Αν έχει υπάρξει έστω και για λίγο δεν χάνεται ποτέ. Είναι το μόνο δώρο που μπορεί να σου δώσει μια σχέση που τελείωσε και που την κάνει να άξιζε τον κόπο, ενώ ταυτόχρονα σου δίνει αυτοπεποίθηση και τη δύναμη να πιστεύεις και να περιμένεις για μια αγάπη που θα κρατήσει στη ζωή σου.



Αρα, απ'οτι καταλαβαινω, το κυριο προβλημα ειναι για αλλη μια φορα ο ερωτας.

----------


## vagpap

Χρυσοψαρο , κοφτο το αλκοολ . Υπηρξα αλκοολικος απο το 05-10 , ξερω τι σου λεω . Σε κανει να βλεπεις τα πραματα πολυ χειροτερα , κ θα σου εξηγησω το γιατι . Δρα στους υποδοχεις της ντοπαμινης ( εκει δρα κ κοκαινη ) κ οταν πινεις , εκκρινεις μπολικη ντοπαμ. , γιαυτο κ αισθανεσαι καλα . Μακροπροθεσμα ομως , παρουσιαζεις ελλειψη ντοπαμιν. , γιαυτο κ συνεχιζεις να πινεις . Φαυλος κυκλος δλδ . Το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο , αλλα απο κει πρεπει ναρχισεις . Θα δεις τον κοσμο με αλλο ματι , στο υποσχομαι ( εκ πειρας ) . Κ εγω υπηρξα αυτοκαταστροφικος , οταν επινα ομως . Τωρα την σχεση που περιγραφεις σαν ιδανικη , ολοι αυτο δεν ψαχνουμε ?

----------


## xrysopsaro

Όχι φίλε μου howtodream8. Δεν μου φταίει ο έρωτας η ο πρώην. Ο έρωτας είναι απλώς ενδεικτικό στοιχείο εν μέρη (λόγω κακών επιλογών), εν μέρη αντιπροσωπεύει αυτά που θέλουμε να κατακτήσουμε στη ζωή μας και εν μέρη πάλι αντιπροσωπεύει και καθρεφτίζει τη σχέση μας με τον εαυτό μας και την ζωή που ζούμε. Όποια κι αν είναι. Ειδικότερα για τον έρωτα.. Ο ευνουχισμός για έναν άνδρα αντιπροσωπεύεται απο αλλα πράγματα. Για μια γυναίκα ευνουχισμός είναι η απιστία. Το δικό μου θέμα παει πολύ πιο πίσω και πολύ πιο παλιά. Δυστυχώς.

----------


## xrysopsaro

Καλέ μου vagpap σ ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα σου. Ξέρω, τα έχω διαβάσει κι εγώ. Πές μου τι ήταν αυτό που σε έβγαλε απο τη σχέση σου με το αλκοόλ; Προσωπικά, αυτή την εποχή το βρίσκω εξαιρετικα δύσκολο ακόμα και να κοιμηθώ. Δεν πίνω κάθε μέρα, ούτε τρέμω λόγω έλειψης βέβαια, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είμαι αλκοολική και το καταλαβαίνω μόνη μου..

----------


## vagpap

χρυσοψαρο , ουτε κ εγω επινα καθε μερα , αλλα η συνεχης χρηση , δλδ η ζωη σου να περιστρεφεται γυρω απο το αλκοολ , αλκοολικο σε κανει , οχι ομως ' τελειωμενο ' . Επινα επι 5 χρ. 400 λιτρα κρασι ετησιως . Αυτο που με εκανε να το κοψω , 18 μαρτιου 2010 , ηταν η ερωτηση που εκανα στον εαυτο μου , μια και πλησιαζα πλεον τα 50 ( κομβικο σημειο ) . ' Θελεις Αγγελε η υπολοιπη ζωη σου να κυλληση κατ αυτο το τροπο , αυτο λοιπον ειναι το μελλον σου ' ? η απαντηση ητο ευλογη και το ξαποστειλα μια κ εξω , ουτε εξωτερικη βοηθεια , ουτε αποτοξινωσεις , προσωπικη προσπαθεια κ θεληση μονον . Ολοι μπορουμε να πετυχουμε δυσκολους στοχους , αρκει να το πιστευουμε .

----------


## xrysopsaro

Νομίζω ότι έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο φίλε μου vagpap :)

----------

